# West Bay Report



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

If you are going to catch only one fish you might as well make it a good one.She finally ate the crack fly after about 35 or so cast and covering around 75 to 100 yards.
Thank you Chris for chasing her down.

SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice fish Joe. Congrats. That's a pig for west bay.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Quality work there Joe. 

That red looks like it's been through some shizzz


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Yea,
She had a bloody nose and tail.Like she was grubbing in shell for crabs.??
Skiffstiff


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

that fish has had a rough life.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

da*n...70...that's impressive.

i hope i live that long, but at this rate likely ain't gonna happen.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Ish said:


> da*n...70...that's impressive.
> 
> i hope i live that long, but at this rate likely ain't gonna happen.


 I have fished with Joe many times and I can tell you he can out fish and pole a skiff better than some of the young ones that get on my skiff. I too hope that I am still giving those fish hell at that age. :bounce:


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Thanks for the kind words Doug.
BUT
Some times my mind is writing checks that my body can't cash !


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nice one, Joe. Congratulations on a fine catch.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice, Joe!!


----------

